# 2011 silverado hd



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Getting ready to order a new 2011 hd d-max. Just wondering if anybody has any information about different tires for the 20 inch wheels. I'm not impressed with the stock goodyear wrangler sra's that come with it. I don't see any other options for tires except changing sizes. Stock are 275 60r 20. Bfg makes a 275 65r 20. I'm wondering if there are any rubbing issues with the bfg's?? Any feedback would be appriciated.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not sure anybody out there will have too much experience yet with swapping tire sizes on those trucks yet, but I can't see that going to a 65 series tire will cause any rubbing issues. If the clearances were that close to begin with that would be a problem in itself.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 305 50 r20's on my 09 and they rub just a tad... Its the width that makes them rub, not the heigth as much


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

Those 305's would be almost an inch wider. I think you'll be okay with a little extra height. Also, good to see some of the new chevy's starting to enter the PS stable as opposed to all the new Fords lately. Hopefully the truck is good for you


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a thought - the plow package isn't available with the 20s. I'm sure there's a way around it, but that's what they tell me.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

affekonig;1061105 said:


> Just a thought - the plow package isn't available with the 20s. I'm sure there's a way around it, but that's what they tell me.


That can be had. Try the build and price on Chevy.com. 20's and plow prep can be had. Ford can do it, and now GM can. Even with a dmax. And on the order guides, the only restriction on VYU is sunroof. VYU can be equipped on an automatic climate control truck as well (2007-2010 you couldn't). We had our first dmax crew cab delivered the other day (was a customer order) and it was an LTZ crew cab with 18's and plow prep. The torsion bars were huge with that 6000lbs front end.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a note I had a look the other day at a 2011 HD. Was a crew cab short box 6L gas. Had plow prep and the door sticker showed 5200lb front axle weight. 

Thought plow prep bumped the gasser to 5600lb? Has GM pulled back on this?


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Another point....BIG point. 

Anyone else catch where the Urea tank is???

Its right behind the passenger front wheel hanging down from the frame... I see big issues plowing with the new dmax....I would for sure rip that thing off or damage it pushing snow into a snow bank or plowing a drivethru..(always run over snow in drivethru's thank god for steps bars).
Hell I need a new skid plate after last winter..somehow mangled it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EXR;1063880 said:


> Just a note I had a look the other day at a 2011 HD. Was a crew cab short box 6L gas. Had plow prep and the door sticker showed 5200lb front axle weight.
> 
> Thought plow prep bumped the gasser to 5600lb? Has GM pulled back on this?


No i thought it was 5200 for the gasser and 6000 for the dmax...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

EXR;1063886 said:


> Another point....BIG point.
> 
> Anyone else catch where the Urea tank is???
> 
> ...


I saw that too - and had the same thoughts. Even all the road slush/salt would accumulate all over the tank. Then, as you say, if something pushes in that area - watch out!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

EXR;1063880 said:


> Just a note I had a look the other day at a 2011 HD. Was a crew cab short box 6L gas. Had plow prep and the door sticker showed 5200lb front axle weight.
> 
> Thought plow prep bumped the gasser to 5600lb? Has GM pulled back on this?





Triple L;1063927 said:


> No i thought it was 5200 for the gasser and 6000 for the dmax...


2500hd with VYU:

Reg. cab long box: 5200lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Ext. cab short box: 5200lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Ext. cab long box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Crew cab short box: 5200lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Crew cab long box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

3500hd SRW with VYU:

Reg. cab long box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Ext. cab long box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Crew cab short box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Crew cab long box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

3500hd DRW with VYU:

Reg. cab long box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Ext. cab long box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.

Crew cab long box: 5600lbs gas, 6000lbs diesel.



EXR;1063886 said:


> Another point....BIG point.
> 
> Anyone else catch where the Urea tank is???
> 
> ...


Sure the tank is low, but its not the lowest point. Lowest points near it are the crossmember right behind it, and the t-case skid.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I just found that data on the front axle weight. crew cab's are 5200lb, which is the one I seen.

As for the urea tank, it might not be the lowest point, however you where it is located. Right behind the passenger side wheel.


----------

